# Taxel Lodge, Whaley Bridge - March 2012



## PaulPowers (Mar 12, 2012)

Todays Home under the Hammer is Taxel Lodge, Whaley Bridge.



> Taxal lodge was built in 1904 and was the home of Lt. Col. H. Ramsden Jodrell.who died in1950. The lodge then became a special school.This Lodge replaced an earlier Taxal Lodge originally built futher up the valley on the site





> I went here as a kid, between the years of 1989/1991. It was a mixed boys/girls school for disruptive or emotionally disturbed children, I was there following the breakdown of my family life that started with my dad's suicide, you had to stay at the school during the week and were allowed home at weekend (if you had one). Kids with no home usually went to Taxal edge which is a care-home near by. I always wondered what had become of the school since leaving and was always kind of hoping to return one day to thank some of the staff for their best efforts in my life, sadly I never did and now never will. It is very sad to see the school in such a state...



Arriving at the site you will be greeted by a set of ornate gates which will require some modernisation.






As you can see privacy is a high priority and with security measures such as road blocks you can sleep at night knowing you are safe





The imposing structure of the main building does require work but don't let this put you off making an offer





with the interior being minimalist you shouldn't have any issues moving right in





The spacious rooms are warm and inviting 





The previous owner has left a little paperwork which will ideally be forwarded across 










So have a look around and we can discuss a price when you finish looking




































And don't forget the out buildings






The geek in you will love the old Amiga computers










So the price for the property is £900,000, sit back have a smoke and consider everything you could do with such a property.


----------



## smiler (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice One P.P, lovely place, Thanks.


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 12, 2012)

The computer looks like an Acrom A3000 Archimedes, my school bought lots of these in the early 1990s to replace the BBC Micros.

At least one pupil from my school supposedly ended up here.


----------



## Stussy (Mar 20, 2012)

Really like the 5th pic of the dark room with the missing firepalce, kinda spooky but homely?!?


----------

